# motherless 2 week old desert babies



## hippity18 (Apr 18, 2011)

so i just got handed these 3 babies they look about 2 weeks old mother no where to be found my boyfriend said they were under the deck of our house and one was being eaten alive by a squirrel. what do i feed them? i cant just let them go now they will die i am sure of it, they are all extremly healthy from what i can tell, im not sure if this is the place to post this but they all have come down out of shock and im not sure what i can do to help them as far as food and water wise. pictures soon.


----------



## LindyS (Apr 18, 2011)

We have someone on here that help out with rehabilitating helpless wild animals. I'm sure they will see your post soon.


----------



## hippity18 (Apr 18, 2011)

ok thank you hun


----------



## DIpitydane (Apr 18, 2011)

Our game and fish office told me once that even when eating well and seemingly unstressed baby cottontails almost invariable die in captivity and that if eyes are open and fully furred they stand a better chance being released in a safe area rather than rehabilitated. Not sure how true this is tho, I've managed many infants in the critter world but never cottontails. Hope the do ok, poor babies.


----------



## hippity18 (Apr 18, 2011)

so do i, they all have their eyes open and are starting to run around i have then in a tote filled with bedding and i read up on three different websites that at 2-3 weeks old they can be introduced to small pellets and timothy hay. and a shallow bowl of water. they are all sleeping at the moment but from what my bf told me i just felt horrible for the forth baby, her ears were eaten off and her skull was crushed and ugh, it made me so mad, filthy squirrels!!!


----------



## DIpitydane (Apr 18, 2011)

ray:keep us posted


----------



## Pipp (Apr 18, 2011)

I'd put them back where you found them ASAP and put a little fence around the nest and keep an eye on them. They do need their mother for awhile yet to survive.

I doubt the squirrel caused those injuries, but not my area of expertise. 


sas ray:


----------



## DIpitydane (Apr 18, 2011)

Squirrels are in most cases a tad carniverous...their favorite target is baby birds in the nest! I am working on "soft release" with a young squirrel now and I will miss him when he's gone but I still hold a grudge against the little tree rats for some of the things they do. We had to replace the entire fascia around the roof of the house last year since they had decided to chew into and nest there!


----------



## hippity18 (Apr 18, 2011)

*Pipp wrote: *


> I'd put them back where you found them ASAP and put a little fence around the nest and keep an eye on them. They do need their mother for awhile yet to survive.
> 
> I doubt the squirrel caused those injuries, but not my area of expertise.
> 
> ...


Hippity18's BF 
well the mother is nowhere to be found I have been looking for a few hours and Yes the squirrel did cause the injuries 
this her was taken from Wikipedia id rather give you factual evidence than my own experiences 

Unlike rabbits or deer, squirrels cannot digest cellulose and must rely on foods rich in protein, carbohydrates, and fat. In temperate regions, early spring is the hardest time of year for squirrels, because buried nuts begin to sprout and are no longer available for the squirrel to eat, and new food sources have not become available yet. During these times squirrels rely heavily on the buds of trees. Squirrels' diet consists primarily of a wide variety of plant food, including nuts, seeds, conifer cones, fruits, fungi and green vegetation. However some squirrels also consume meat, especially when faced with hunger.[8][/sup] Squirrels have been known to eat insects, eggs, small birds, young snakes and smaller rodents. Indeed, some tropical species have shifted almost entirely to a diet of insects.[9][/sup]
Predatory behavior by various species of ground squirrels, particularly the thirteen-lined ground squirrel, has been noted.[10][/sup] For example, Bailey, a scientist in the 1920s, observed a thirteen-lined ground squirrel preying upon a young chicken.[11][/sup] Wistrand reported seeing this same species eating a freshly killed snake.[12][/sup] Whitaker examined the stomachs of 139 thirteen-lined ground squirrels, and found bird flesh in four of the specimens and the remains of a short-tailed shrew in one;[13][/sup] Bradley, examining white-tailed antelope squirrels' stomachs, found at least 10% of his 609 specimens' stomachs contained some type of vertebrate, mostly lizards and rodents.[14][/sup] Morgart (1985) observed a white-tailed antelope squirrel capturing and eating a silky pocket mouse

in other words squirrels are opportunistic and will eat whatever they can find I myself have observed squirrels eating eggs, lizards, and chasing baby ducks at the local lake putting the babys back where they were will ONLY sign there death sentences


----------



## hippity18 (Apr 18, 2011)

*DIpitydane wrote: *


> Squirrels are in most cases a tad carniverous...their favorite target is baby birds in the nest! I am working on "soft release" with a young squirrel now and I will miss him when he's gone but I still hold a grudge against the little tree rats for some of the things they do. We had to replace the entire fascia around the roof of the house last year since they had decided to chew into and nest there!


 omg that just sucks period. good luck hun! i hope that doesnt happen again, we over here are trying so hard to keep the birds and squirrels out of our fruit trees and away from our baby chicks.


----------



## hippity18 (Apr 18, 2011)

*DIpitydane wrote: *


> ray:keep us posted


thanks i definitely will


----------



## Maureen Las (Apr 18, 2011)

Pipp is correct ...

it is wiser to figure out a way to keep the squirrels away from them and put them back so their mother (who only feeds 2 times per day anyway) can feed them herself. 

make a little nest for them and cover it with straw and/or hay placing a stick across the nest; you can determine if the mother is returning to feed if the stick has been moved. 

Ihave done this myself when my dog dugup a nest in my yard and the mother rabbit does come back usually at dawn and dusk


----------



## Maureen Las (Apr 18, 2011)

If you put out a bunch of food for the squirrel in a different locationhe may not prey on the babies 

it is against the law in most states to attempt to rehabilitate wildlife without a license. it is unfortunate the squirrel got one of them but they will have a better chance outside than inside unless they are in the hands of a rehabiltator and even then wild rabbits are difficult to save when they are that young. 
At least call a rehab center in your area 



http://wildliferehabinfo.org/


----------



## Nela (Apr 19, 2011)

I once was brought some baby cottontails because construction workers accidentally killed the mother and disturbed the nest. Unfortunately, they didn't make it. Wild buns are so difficult to rehab. I hope they will be okay. I love squirrels but yeah, I've seen them do nasty things too. Ugh. Such is nature though. 

Best of luck!


----------



## DIpitydane (Apr 19, 2011)

A rahabber here who I have sent a few raptors to said that baby cottontails stand about a 1 percent chance of survival in the hands of a layperson....the odds aren't that much greater with a rehabber tho some. I think he said that in general if the babies are close to 5 inches from nose to tail then have much better odds just being released back into the wild in a safe area like a honeysuckle bush or something similar and that about 90 pecent of the babies he is brought did NOT need anything more than moved to a safe location. I unfortunately know many who have tried and know of zero who ever got the babies to a "releasable" age, not that it doesn't happen, just out of the dozens I do know of, none made it  Apparently baby cottontails are self sufficient much earlier than our domiestic rabbits and if they have to can survive without mom very very young.


----------



## hippity18 (Apr 19, 2011)

*angieluv wrote: *


> Pipp is correct ...
> 
> it is wiser to figure out a way to keep the squirrels away from them and put them back so their mother (who only feeds 2 times per day anyway) can feed them herself.
> 
> ...


we have done that. there is no mother. sorry to say but my mother in law has lived here on this property for 20 years and has done the same things you guys are telling me to do, the mother never comes back once a nest is disturbed so she always fed them to a certain age and then relesed them the rabbits she saved still come back to frolic in the garden every day and are healthier then ever.


----------



## DIpitydane (Apr 19, 2011)

It isn't unusual for the mother to never come back but the babies odds are still greater released without her than kept in human company. A rehabber will likely suggest the same as we have always been advised that if they look fully developed but in miniature, they are able to be on their own. If your mother has raised so many she must surely have a gift. They just as a rule do NOT make it. Kudo's to her. Let us know if they make it or not.


----------



## hippity18 (Apr 19, 2011)

*DIpitydane wrote: *


> A rahabber here who I have sent a few raptors to said that baby cottontails stand about a 1 percent chance of survival in the hands of a layperson....the odds aren't that much greater with a rehabber tho some. I think he said that in general if the babies are close to 5 inches from nose to tail then have much better odds just being released back into the wild in a safe area like a honeysuckle bush or something similar and that about 90 pecent of the babies he is brought did NOT need anything more than moved to a safe location. I unfortunately know many who have tried and know of zero who ever got the babies to a "releasable" age, not that it doesn't happen, just out of the dozens I do know of, none made it  Apparently baby cottontails are self sufficient much earlier than our domiestic rabbits and if they have to can survive without mom very very young.


i will keep them for about another week just until they start getting off the milk and used to hard food and grass then they will be relesed freely with they other rabbits my mother in law has raised. we have squirrel city over here i really dont wanna feed them helpless baby rabbit for lunch you know? all they know of right now is eat sleep play and poop. i think we will be just fine thank you for this information tho hun it helps.


----------



## hippity18 (Apr 19, 2011)

*DIpitydane wrote: *


> It isn't unusual for the mother to never come back but the babies odds are still greater released without her than kept in human company. A rehabber will likely suggest the same as we have always been advised that if they look fully developed but in miniature, they are able to be on their own. If your mother has raised so many she must surely have a gift. They just as a rule do NOT make it. Kudo's to her. Let us know if they make it or not.


pictures soon.


----------



## hippity18 (Apr 19, 2011)

these are the babies













playing



sleeping on her back


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 19, 2011)

ray: They are so cute.


----------



## LindyS (Apr 19, 2011)

Wow look at those ears!


----------



## DIpitydane (Apr 20, 2011)

Just wondered how the little ones were doing?


----------



## Sweetie (Apr 20, 2011)

The mother could have been in an accident, the reason why she is not coming back. At two weeks they still need milk, get KMR (kitten milk replacer). Or you can feed alfalfa hay to them for a few weeks, that will give them the calcium. 

I will send Randy a message and ask him what he thinks.


----------



## Sweetie (Apr 20, 2011)

Here is what Randy said:

The best thing is to put them back. The mother will not be found. She only comes once a day and only very briefly and it's usually just before sunrise. Only the most experienced rehabbers can successfully rehab cottontails. And in most states, it is illegal to be in possession of wildlife. Also, in some areas, cottontails carry a very nasty bacteria known as Tularemia. Humans have little immunity to this bacteria. Even the drug treatment for this bacteria can be life threatening. Best thing-put them back. Otherwise, find a licensed rehabber.


----------



## LindyS (Apr 20, 2011)

Update?


----------



## Sweetie (Apr 20, 2011)

I would put them back and if the mother has not been back within a few days of you putting them back, then take them to a licensed rehabber. I bet the mother may be back looking for them before sunrise.

If they start getting sick, looking lethargic, then you can telephone a licensed rehabber to take them in.


----------



## DIpitydane (Apr 20, 2011)

:yeahthat:


----------



## hippity18 (Apr 21, 2011)

ok this is an update. they are doing great! they play all the time, they get milk replacer and timothy hay im going to release them tomorrow morning when its fresh and warm thank you to those who were supportive they are healthy happy extremly friendly and not eaten by a stupid squirrel  mission accomplished.:inlove::bunnyhug:


----------



## DIpitydane (Apr 21, 2011)

I reiterate the STUPID squirrel comment.....tho God made squirrels too...they are obnoxious.


----------



## hippity18 (Apr 21, 2011)

*Nancy McClelland wrote: *


> ray: They are so cute.


i know i love it when they clean themselves. and puff out their cheeks  so glad i got to help them and bring them out of shock and the cold til they got better. you should have seen them, poor babies never stood a chance. the only reason i took them in for a week was just incase if the squirrel came back, it would know they werent there anymore. so hopefully when i release these guys tomorrow they will be just fine just like the other couples of babies we have raised in situations like this. all still come back to say hello from time to time. goes to show everyone else that just because a "professional" says put em back or they will die, is not always true. sometimes all it takes is a little love and faith. thanks for the support!


----------



## hippity18 (Apr 21, 2011)

*Sweetie wrote: *


> Here is what Randy said:
> 
> The best thing is to put them back. The mother will not be found. She only comes once a day and only very briefly and it's usually just before sunrise. Only the most experienced rehabbers can successfully rehab cottontails. And in most states, it is illegal to be in possession of wildlife. Also, in some areas, cottontails carry a very nasty bacteria known as Tularemia. Humans have little immunity to this bacteria. Even the drug treatment for this bacteria can be life threatening. Best thing-put them back. Otherwise, find a licensed rehabber.


i live with an experienced rahabber with a license, we have sat up all night waiting for the mother, there was alot of blood under the deck when we found the babies so maybe she was injured and ran off to die somewhere. for those of you who keep saying its "illegal" dont worry about it please and thanks for the support


----------



## hippity18 (Apr 21, 2011)

*DIpitydane wrote: *


> I reiterate the STUPID squirrel comment.....tho God made squirrels too...they are obnoxious.


definitely!


----------



## Sweetie (Apr 21, 2011)

*hippity18 wrote: *


> *Sweetie wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Here is what Randy said:
> ...


That could be what had happened to the mother. I will relay the part about that you live with a licensed rehabber to Randy. Please be careful so that you don't contract Tularemia from the wild rabbits. I hope that the babies do survive.


----------



## hippity18 (Apr 21, 2011)

*Sweetie wrote: *


> *hippity18 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Sweetie wrote: *
> ...


i will thank you so much hun. i will take pictures tommarow when i relese them k


----------



## Sweetie (Apr 22, 2011)

You are welcome. That would be great.


----------



## MelissaPenguin (Apr 22, 2011)

I am happy that they are still alive and you think they are well enough to release =)

I would like to add a side note though - when I was younger, my mother was brought a baby jackrabbit of some kind, and we bottle fed it, ect. We ending up keeping it and although she never quite became social or tame, she did live like 5 or 6 years. (All the litter except her (mother included) were eaten by a coyote.)


----------



## hippity18 (Apr 23, 2011)

*MelissaPenguin wrote: *


> I am happy that they are still alive and you think they are well enough to release =)
> 
> I would like to add a side note though - when I was younger, my mother was brought a baby jackrabbit of some kind, and we bottle fed it, ect. We ending up keeping it and although she never quite became social or tame, she did live like 5 or 6 years. (All the litter except her (mother included) were eaten by a coyote.)


oh my goodness! thats horrible about the litter. happy to hear about the rabbit tho. thats awesome! i tried to take pictures when i let them go but they ran away so fast i couldnt get any  so upset! but they ran right underneath my metal shed so i have a feeling i will be seeing them alot maybe i can get pictures later on have hope :innocent


----------



## Leowyldemi (Apr 23, 2011)

i remember years ago, seeing a video about a couple who raised a hare or a jackrabbit(can't remember if they are the same, very long legged,short brown coat HUGE ears). anyway, the hare thrived with them, they saved his life and took care of him, i can't remember all of it, but the videos were so sweet.


----------



## hippity18 (Apr 23, 2011)

awwww <3


----------



## Sweetie (Apr 24, 2011)

It is good that they are under the metal shed. Hopefully they will survive. If you do see them, pics please.


----------

